# RIP Tilly 7/08-2/5/11



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I know I pretty much dropped off the face of the earth for the past couple of months, but I figured I'd let everyone know that Tilly past away last night. Her tumor just got so bad and she was doing fine up until this week when I actually made the decision to finally have her put down. I came home last night though to find her in the corner of her cage barely breathing and convulsing occasionally. I picked her up and wrapped her in a blanket and left the room. I came back and she had gone  I miss her like crazy. She was my heart rat and she kept everyone else in line. I got her from a pet store with her sister addie. They were supposed to be feeders and I remember the person grabbing them for me looked at me like I was crazy when I picked them out. She was always the first to run to the cage to be held until I got Darla. She was so sweet and loved to give you kisses. She wasn't much of a cuddler but in the past six months, she wanted nothing more than to lay on the pillow beside me and get her head rubbed. RIP Tilly rat <3
























Tilly and Addie getting their bath
















Tilly and her best friend Lillie








In the box with Percie and Piper








Tilly and Lille
















With Piper and Darla
































The last picture I have of her


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss... Tilly is beautiful. 

Your photography skills are amazing, by the way.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

R.I.P. little girl. She was so beautiful.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that Tilly passed away. 
At least she is in a better place, free from the pain and tumor. 
May she rest easy and play hard at her new home.
*Agreed, amazing photography skills, thanks for sharing such precious pictures of her <3


----------



## Autumnrose (Jan 24, 2011)

She was a beautiful rat, and I'm very, very sorry for your loss. It seems like your other rat misses her too, and needs you to be there for her.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks, I do photography as a little bit of a side project. I miss her though. It seems as though the other 3 girls are doing just fine now but at first Piper was acting a bit strange, wouldn't come out of the cage and was shaking when she did. But she seems to be over it now.


----------

